# Kohler 22HP Courage SV620



## Tom Kiehl (Sep 22, 2020)

2012 Model 247.289150 LT 2500 Craftsman.
The mower started, but with a very erratic idle. The throttle didn't seem to marry up with the RPM's.
I engaged the deck and started to mow. It seemed OK for a while, then the engine started racing to a very high RPM, several loud pops, a puff of grey smoke and it quit.
I went back to it an hour later and it started but I could tell it was not right.
This spring, it got an oil change, fuel, air and oil filters, and a spark plug.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The SV Kohlers (Courage "Bucket Engine") had a problem with a run of their governor gears exploding. There was a Kohler Service Bulletin on it, but I can't find it at the moment Here's a video from Taryl showing you how to install a governor gear kit.

https://www.google.com/search?clien...960&bih=461#kpvalbx=_IK1qX_TbGorf-gSBxLWwDQ38


----------

